# Grantsville in the WIND!!



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fished there for 5 hours this morning, windy!!! Not a bite:sad: Tried everything I could find,nothing,nada,zilch. Guy 20 feet away from me caught 3 nice bows. Pond is almost full with a good stream running into it. Oh and by the way when did Grantsville become a wind surfing mecca?


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

I fished it yesterday after work and had the same results. Nobody I talked got so much as a bite.... obviously there are no fish in there!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

In the 36 years I've been fishing, I have yet to catch a fish out of Grantsville and it is always windy.

Now days I don't even take a pole.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I usually do pretty good out there. I went out Sunday afternoon and got one bite and a bunch of snags. You have to use a water bubble if fishing with bait or you will have a miserable time with snags. I fill the bubble completely full of water, use a swivel and 30" of leader with a #16 treble hook. Garlic and glitter sherbet usually do the trick.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Add me to the list of unsuccessful. I went out for about an hour this morning with no luck. I did see one guy catch a 12-13" trout. 
The carp are spawning in the shallows on the Southwest side by the boat ramp. I saw a 10 year old kid hook into one of them and had a good fight for about 30 seconds before it broke his line.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I camped there a few years ago. I couldn't sleep one night, so I fished from 1:30 AM to 3:00 AM and caught 4 or 5 average rainbows. I couldn't catch anything mornings or evenings. It appears that timing is everything.


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

I trolled around for 4 hours on Sunday and once again caught nothing but a sunburn. I wish I would have brought my bow because I could have slayed the carp. Anyone have any idea what the deal is? I know the fish are there and I've tried everything I can think of out there and besides the chunky 16" rainbow I caught the first time I went out I haven't had a single strike.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

huntn30inchers said:


> I trolled around for 4 hours on Sunday and once again caught nothing but a sunburn. I wish I would have brought my bow because I could have slayed the carp. Anyone have any idea what the deal is? I know the fish are there and I've tried everything I can think of out there and besides the chunky 16" rainbow I caught the first time I went out I haven't had a single strike.


I was out there on Sunday as well, not even a nibble for me. That place is hit and miss, but a chance at getting a 10+ pound brown keeps me going back. I have seen some amazing fish come out of there. I don't know what the deal is with the rainbows right now, I didn't see anyone catching fish. I left at 8:30 in the evening, I can only handle so much mariachi music in one afternoon.

Try a yellow flatfish with red dots or daredevils next time. We have always had luck with those when trolling.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My daughter caught this one during our first trip out there in 2007.
We caught our limit of rainbows several times in 07/08 but it has gotten worse the last few years.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

I haven't been out there in years! But when I did go out there, green label balls of fire salmon eggs( and it has to be that brand) fished right next to the north inlet always caught us fish. And I mean always. There would be people all around us not catching anything and we were pulling them in every few minutes. 

fnf


----------

